# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Medicijn nu al uitgewerkt?

## Mim

Hallo,
ik zit nu ongeveer 8 weken aan de venlafaxine 75mg. Ik merk wel iets van verandering maar kan niet zeggen wat dat precies is. Maar sinds zaterdag voel ik me opeens weer behoorlijk depressief. Misschien dat het medicijn dus wel wat voor me doet. Ondanks dat ik nog angstig en druk in mijn hoofd ben.
Maar ik ben nu heel erg bang dat het al uitgewerkt is...Dat ik moet ophogen..maar dat gaat niet omdat ik de bijwerkingen dan niet verdraag.
Is dit een lecht teken of is het gewoon even een terugval en kan het weer beter worden? HELP

Ook moet ik binnenkort beslissen of ik met dit medicijn doorga of niet. Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen! Voel me nog angstig en slaap heel slecht en erg druk in mijn hoofd. Maar ik ondernam wel weer meer en zoals ik me nu voel deed het wel wat denk ik.


alvast bedankt!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mim,

Sorry voor de late reactie, jammer ook dat niemand anders heeft gereageerd op jou post  :Frown: 
He vervelend dat je niet zoveel voelt van venlafaxine, want meestal na 8 week zou je toch wel verbetering behoren te voelen...
Ik zou dit overleggen met de psych of huisarts en kijken of je een ander middel kan krijgen wat wel helpt tegen angst en drukte...
Heb je ook therapie om van je angst af te komen of om rustiger te worden?
Misschien dat ontspanningsoefeningen je wat rustiger maken?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

